# I guess i should probably say hello!



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Nick all my friends call me Big Nick. I live in a suburb of Chicago Illinois and am completely factuated with Halloween. I think it should come twice a year to be 100% honest. Anyways, I just wanted to stop in and say hello and that i am so glad i joined but i wish i would of came here earlier. I really am rushing my display this year. I have just gotten so many ideas from here that i have buried myself (no pun intended) in projects. I look forward to meeting all of you sooner or later. So far everyone has been Great with offering advice and insight on my topics. 

Thanks a lot for everything so far,

Nick


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome ,Big Nick


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Nick.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Nick.


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome Nick.. I feel the same way... EVERY year!! lol

:voorhees:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

If halloween came twice a year we would all be in the poor house!

Welcome!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Nick


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I too am from the Chicago area. Glad to meet you.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah St. Charles, your just about a 20 minutes or so south of me. Glad to see some Illinois People on here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

bignick said:


> Ah St. Charles, your just about a 20 minutes or so south of me. Glad to see some Illinois People on here.


Actually, I just moved to Montgomery, Illinois.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Either way, its still nice to see people from Illinois.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Big Nick


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Nick, Halloween only twice a year? I'd like to keep my decorations up year round.


----------

